# Nitro!!!!!!!!



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been looking at an on-road car like a kit, and i really like the look of the new 18SS from HPI does anyone have one or have any tips ANYTHING would be appreciated I NEED help!!!!


----------



## dodge (Jul 4, 2005)

hey, i was looking at that too, it seems like a good car but what about the traxxas 4-tec?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

you could always get the good car kit such as a hpi r40, kyosho v1rrr, mugen mtx3, serpent 710, yokomo gt4w... and put the 18ss body on it.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah but I'm not going racing on ""groomed"" Race tracks, this would be for parking lot racing, and I dont really wanna spend as much as I wouldif i bought those cars u named. thanks anyways, any one else I NEED HELP.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

If you ever plan on racing it...ever. the 18SS is the best racer out of the bunch. the 4-tech is good in a straight line, but that gets old after a while. how many top speed runs can you do and not get bored.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

to the top


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

To the top


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

Since your parking lot bashing and if your going on scale looks and nothing else, Tamiya is your best bet. the scaled realism is unmatched. The are kinda pricy though. After that, HPI is the best as far as scale realizm goes, plus there a little faster and handle better than a Tamiya car(nitro). Electric is a different story all together.

Look at the Tamiya TG10 but dont forget, I dont think they come RTR


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

to the top


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok we've tried to help you but maybe you should ask more specific questions or why not go to a hobbyshop and get all the help you could ever need?


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Buy a kit where spare parts are readily easily available. I can think of nothing more frustrating than getting a car and then breaking it and having to wait any length of time for a replacement. So go to your LHS and see what they have in stock.

For what it is worth getting a car with gear diff's will be a lot less maintenance than one with ball diffs, right Tom??


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

The ball diff in my 710 was less maintainance then the gear diff you keep messing with in your mtx3. In my current ride its solid axle so i don't have to mess with anything now.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

well thanks for everything guys i'm going to go to me LHS this weekend and see.


----------



## Kirbster919 (Jul 20, 2005)

How much maintainance are one way diffs for the front? Either way, I'd avoid it unless you're racing on groomed tracks.

Kirby


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

just use one way lube thats all i ever do. Defineately avoid a one way unless you're racing.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks guys went to see them and turns out they cary like tons and tons of parts for HPI, and the RS4, thanks for all ur help!!!!!!!!

P.S. - i ordered it today ( monday ) and it should take 10-11 days just curious is that alot of time or is it pretty normal???


----------



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

*On Road Gas Racing*

*To All racers: On Road Gas Racing

One up One down R/C Hobby Club

{For directions use mapquest}



Free Race Day & Party

RACERS APPRECIATION DAY

July 30,2005 Saturday

Ohio Army National Guard
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128 
Exhibition Racing only (Heat races, No mains)

· Each Racer up to 2 classes only
· Free Hot dogs, pop, & water (while supplies Last)
· Basic on-road, road course.

**All Classes welcome** 

***No Club Race Sunday, July 31st.***

We start at 12noon-6pm

P u t o n y o u r r a c i n g s h o e s ! 





Race you later..........*


----------



## E-to the Maxx (Jun 18, 2007)

i own a nitro 4-tec and i am currently turning in into a muscle car. right now everything is fine but i would rather have a lower pitched exhaust pipe to get it closer to that muscle car sound. any recomends? thanks


----------

